# Forza Leader-boards



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

In this thread post your best ranking in any event.

My best has been the 1/4 mile with 9.1 giving me 26th 

Need to practise my drifting, I'm only just inside top 65% for that


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how the leaderboards actually work in the game? They're really weird!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

rich-hill said:


> In this thread post your best ranking in any event.
> 
> My best has been the 1/4 mile with 9.1 giving me 26th
> 
> Need to practise my drifting, I'm only just inside top 65% for that


I got an 8.9 something last night with my datsun!:lol:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Yeah lloyd, if you go to the main leader board, then select your event, then class then track. When you have done this it will give your best time and where you are ranked.

When you look at the leader board before slecting it, the odd numbers must be some sort of accumulation of some sort?

Hope that makes sence


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

d3m0n said:


> I got an 8.9 something last night with my datsun!:lol:


any tips for the launch? TC on or off? What revs to you aim for when you get the green light?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

all i know is im top of me freinds list


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Managed an 8.9 on 1/4 mile. Ranked 7th in the world now for 1/8 mile too.


Im trying to drive manual with clutch all the time now


----------

